# Baseline scan



## mrsmcb

I have a baseline scan next week?

Can anyone tell me what the procedure involves and what they are looking for?

Thank You xxx


----------



## mrsmcb

Anyone know about this?


----------



## skye11

Hi Mrsmcb!

Wish I could help you! Not sure about scan but just wanted to say hi and hope you're doing ok! 

I've got my laparoscopy on 14th May! This whole process is a nightmare! 

Take care, 
Luv Skye x


----------



## Raymondo

I think  they check the number of follicles on your ovaries 
This is before you've started any drugs so they can see how many "resting" ones you have. They use this to help decide how much drugs to give, and have a baseline to review the follicle growth once you start the stimulating drugs.
I might be wrong...


----------



## patbaz

baseline scan is to check that everything is as it should be at this stage in your cycle.  It allows the dr to see how thick your womb lining is and how your ovaries etc look before you start taking any meds.  This allows them to monitor you more carefully
Hope this helps
Pat


----------



## mrsmcb

Internal then?

not sure why they need to do this as we havent decided what we will be doing yet and as things stand it will be a long time as we cannot afford it so confused why they are doing this xx


----------



## loveandjoy

Hi, It can be really helpful to have a baseline sacn even if you're not ready to start as you might identify problems that you need to research/consider, like signs of polycystic ovarian sydrome. In my case, I had a scan 3 yrs ago when going to statf IVF they found a small polyp (non cancerous growth) in my uterus, and a small ovarian cyst. An NHS operation removed both. I didn't start for a bunch of reasons. Was then going to start again last yr - had another 'baseline'. It showed a new small fibroid, which I got checked out, Now am 40 so have to go private, but now at leats have more info on my body that I take into any future IVF process. It can save a lot of money too if you go private. For example, when I am ready to go private I will have another (NHS - ie free) scan to check if the fibriod has grown and discuss with NHS about that, while paying provate for the things I can't get on the NHS. IN other words, it can bring you peace of mind and/or also identify any issues you may need to sort out now. Hope that helps


----------

